# Boating Pics



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Just thought I would post a few pictures of my boat and the family. I have a bunch of people ask about it, so I had a moment and thought I would throw a few out. Anyone else is free to join in with pics of their own!! Maybe it will make the winter months go by quicker!

Here is a few of us fishing. We take it VERY serious (smile). Check out these heavy duty rigs. Funny thing was that not long after we shot these pics, we snagged the biggest carp I have ever seen!!!

THis is my youngest:









My oldest:










Me and the oldest!










Here are a few pics of our boat:



















This is Pop's sitting there with Scooter (our 14 YO Schnauzer). He has logged MANY sea hours, believe me!









THis is a Pic of our berth. It is actually taller than the pics make it look (well, or maybe not!!). But it has an inner spring mattress and sleeps VERY well. It is nice B/C you can get up/out without disturbing your spouse.










THis is my favorite pic... us sailing in the sunset!










Anyways... thought I would just share a few for enjoyment. ANyone else feel free to jump in!!

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sweet pics CD! i cant post many of mine yet. gotta censor them first


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks USP (for the censorship too!!)! HAHA!

- CD


----------



## sailandoar (Mar 20, 2006)

*Our project:*


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics! I got the same heavy duty fishing gear for my nieces (superman not spiderman), I asked the clerk if the rig was OK for salmon and she nearly fell over. Nice looking boat too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The last photo is obviously a fake... he's only got two grills showing and he's got sails up...  


CD-

How many white Naugas did you kill for your interior???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cruisingdad said:


> Thanks USP (for the censorship too!!)! HAHA!
> 
> - CD


What waters do you ply?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

USCGRET1990 said:


> What waters do you ply?


I'd guess maybe 4-ply?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I'd guess maybe 4-ply?


HAHA! Yep, that is right beside the Valiant/Cedar Mills yard. They throw about anything they can up there to stop erosion.

That boat (Chica) is a really sweet Mason 44, BTW. The guy is like YO that owns it. Totally re-did it and it show beautiful.

Regarding the waters, these pics were shot on Lake Texoma, TX - where they make the Valiants. It is a very large lake and very popular with cruisers. There is only one person on my dock that has not been cruising (at least he has not mentioned it).

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> The last photo is obviously a fake... he's only got two grills showing and he's got sails up...
> 
> CD-
> 
> How many white Naugas did you kill for your interior???


Sorry, I know it is a joke... but what is a white Naugas??

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

The interior of our Catalina looks.... err... "different."


----------



## KismetP362 (Nov 6, 2006)

some Pic's from up here in maine.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

GREAT PICS SH!!! Great looking girls. Thanks for sharing.

- Brian


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Whoa..... CD are you that young or just too much time in the sun  Kill Naugas for Naugahide.... or Moes for a Mohair sweater, etc...... Just dumb jokes from way back when......


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pics Ryan. 

- B


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sh,
Just noticed that round plaid cushion on the starboard settee, just beneath your glass of beer. Considering your propensity for posterior accessories, I suppose it must offer some relief?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Whoa..... CD are you that young or just too much time in the sun  Kill Naugas for Naugahide.... or Moes for a Mohair sweater, etc...... Just dumb jokes from way back when......


Probably that young!!! HAHA!

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> sh,
> Just noticed that round plaid cushion on the starboard settee, just beneath your glass of beer. Considering your propensity for posterior accessories, I suppose it must offer some relief?


TB,
That's the dog's bed! I swear! By the way, where've you been?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

BTW, this is how we seperate our kids out so they can have some bit of their own space. You cannot tell it from the pics, but the mattress has a split down the middle. The board fits down the middle and locks in place toward the bow. We used to have another piece on hinges that connected on the other end to keep Glen in his bunk, but we removed it when he got older.










I thought I would throw in another sunset shot right before a great night sail. I don't know about the other sailors here, but night sails are by far my favorite. This is not a stellar pic, but thought I would post it anyways.


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Schooner life. In the future this lad will heed the captain's orders promptly.

White residue on the deck is from flour bomb attacks during the Gloucester Schooner Race.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> TB,
> That's the dog's bed! I swear! By the way, where've you been?


Just kidding sh - actually, I was testing to see how far you'd go on a family thread. (g)

Workload is accumulating, so I need to pare down the amount of time here to focus on my projects and increase billable time to clients. Don't understand why they can't send me checks without me doing any work for them.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Some pics of the Admiral and First Mate.... and even a little sailing.....
























Arrrughhh..... and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Some pics of the Admiral and First Mate.... and even a little sailing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the second IP address on Photobucket, not the first one at the top. See if that helps.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Don't understand why they can't send me checks without me doing any work for them.


Last year I quit a job, and for some reason the checks stopped arriving in the mail. Couldn't figure it out. Soon matters started getting desperate around the house.... After doing some research, I discovered that people are not required to pay you for work you do not do. In my opinion, this is some sort of capitalistic/communistic-type plot to keep the (non)workingman down! Long live the revolution! Now where DID I put my bong...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)




----------



## Slipkiller2 (Aug 24, 2007)

CD,

Great looking boat!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Stan,
Looks like you have somewhere between 2-3 acres on that foredeck... Very nice!


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Well... at least that many sq. yds....  I love it too.. at the waterline the entry (the whole hull is basically the same down there) is as fair as the c320 was but it flares out like many powerboats for dryness and inside and outside room at deck level ...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Stan,

That is one mean looking guard dog you got there! A man eater, huh?

- CD


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Here's another example of the deck flair Hog... of my little 331 holding a couple SS design NC 40's at a raftup at Cuttyhunk. They are more of a serious SAILboat. I won't post the rear view of the raftup though because then you see the extra 7 feet and giant aft cabin/berth those 40's have


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Cruisingdad said:


> Stan, That is one mean looking guard dog you got there! A man eater, huh?- CD


Yes...... she would LICK you to death.....


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

CD--

The nauga comes in many colors and its skin is used to cover chairs, seats, and settees. The skin is technically referred to as "naugahyde." Your nauga obviously was white.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

christyleigh said:


> Yes...... she would LICK you to death.....


She looks a bit like you Stan . . . .

Don't know what it is about small dogs, ours would lick my face all day long if I didn't stop her - must be all that crusty old salt.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailandoar said:


> *Our project:*


WOW!!! Look at that sail plan! Some boat, Sailandoar!!

- CD


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

TrueBlue said:


> She looks a bit like you Stan . . .


Naaaa ..... I don't think so... and if it was true I don't think our marrige could endure every sweet young thing running up and fondling me like they all do to Abby ...... Ooo... Ahh.... So Cuuute......


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey CD,

Nice boat! Great photos too. As my gang of kids grows, I could get used to that extra space you have!

Lots of nice photos on this thread from others too. At your invitation, I'll post some randoms from our Chesapeake adventures...

Dragging feet:









Memorial Day Raft-Up:









Don't disturb the Momma Bear:









Volvo Ocean Race Spectator Fleet: This was a lot of fun. The race boats had to jibe their way down wind after rounding the center span of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. The enormous spectator fleet was trying to keep up with them. From my old Melges 24 racing days, I was able to guestimate the jibing angles, plot them on the chart, and figured out where the fleet would end up. Instead of trying to follow the spectator fleet upwind, we sailed downwind and across the Bay to where we thought they'd be in about an hour. When we got there, we hove to and waited. Eventually the whole race fleet came along and jibed within boat lengths of us like we were the pin. Pretty impressive, lots of fun, very memorable:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great pics all around... esp those of the young 'uns!

Here's a few of our British Columbia cruising grounds:























































And here's some from our Caribbean adventures:


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh man, I never caught a fish like that while up in Canada! And what's with the gal with no parka on?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Some pics of the Admiral and First Mate.... and even a little sailing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fearsome looking rat you've got aboard, matey. It appears to have gotten into the chemicals.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think I have a photo you guys haven't seen, so I will not post more than a few, so others can post theirs.

This one here, touches my heart deeply.

I took Fred to a race this fall, and we went by boat. That day he was all nervous and finally he won 1 of the 2 races and came out 2nd. He was very very excited, so on the way back to the marina, he was sooo tired form racing in strong winds...he asked if I would mind if he would go a lie down, "in the warm" as he normally says, but so I wouldn't be alone, he was going to lie down in the dodger.

Off course within 5 minutes this happened










Some few I never showed.

Some sailing in September, with Fred's best friend and his parents and family.










My kids in Culatra Island



















Crazy Fred diving to meet the shark










and this photo is impressive, he looks just like I did when I was his age. The old type look the photo has, made my Mum think it was me!!










Culatra end of the day. This place is heaven...isolated, quiet, amazing to spend a month...


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

CD... great thread. Love the pictures everyone... keep it up!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a few from this past summer.

Jayme at the helm:









July 4th:


Lunch:









Jayme being the lookout:









Docked at the old bridge:









New Bern Sunset:


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here we are...

1) My better half, my oldest and myself in our now popped dinghy (wow, we really need inflatable PFD's!)
2) My youngest preparing to do an in-water inspection of the keel
3) My oldest admiring our deck prior to a summer of repairs


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> Oh man, I never caught a fish like that while up in Canada! And what's with the gal with no parka on?


Don't you remember? It was an El Nino year


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Some from CD's (and mine) favorite lake
Dad, you should know some of these boats.





this poor guy just couldn't understand how he was getting his hat handed to him by a 32 year old C27. LOLOLOL




sunset


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

I've posted these before, but they're all I have at the moment:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Some shots taken in Barkely Sound, on Vancouver Island's outer coast. This area, and the stretch towards Juan de Fuca Strait used to be known as the graveyard of the Pacific, when many merchant vessels mistook this sound for the entrance to Juan de Fuca. Given the many rocks and islets here it's no wonder many boats were subsequently lost. With the installation of several key lighthouses these hazards have been considerably reduced, and it is a quiet, dramatic cruising ground for those willing to go the distance. The rewards are secluded anchorage and lots of interesting nooks and crannies to explore. The downside is a general lack of summer weather much of the time.










ABOVE: This is Brady's Beach, a 20 minute walk from Bamfield station.










ABOVE: a secluded anchorage near Turtle Island










ABOVE: The view towards the Deer Group from Effingham Island's aboriginal village site.










ABOVE: "Big Beach" outside of Uclulet










ABOVE: A rare sunny few hours, looking from the Penningtons toward Uclulet.










ABOVE: Rain forest growth of ferns on a deadfall, on one of the tiny seaward-most islands.










ABOVE: Typical driftwood found on the outer beaches










ABOVE: Evidence of pretty steady storm winds year round, again on one of the outer islands.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Great photos!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Faster,
Thanks for posting those great photos.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The critters ya get Naugahyde from. Geez, don't ya know nothin'?


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

Racoon Straight...SF Bay

Howard Keiper
Sea Quest
Berkeley


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

OK, I have not updated any pics in a while.
From last season........









































(And somebody in another thread said that Southern Lake Michigan wasn't pretty?)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

thekeip said:


> Racoon Straight...SF Bay
> 
> Howard Keiper
> Sea Quest
> Berkeley


Jeez - apparently it blows hard enough in SF to flip the ocean over 90 degrees!


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

You noticed that. It's maximum heel.
hk


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've heard the conditions could be tricky there...but this is ridiculous... 


thekeip said:


> Racoon Straight...SF Bay
> 
> Howard Keiper
> Sea Quest
> Berkeley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Who's the babe with the dorado, man, that's one good looking fish!

Coming down from Ensenada, had the mast head torn in pieces, (don't trust 1/2 inch stainless) jury rigged running back stays to keep the main and mizzen upright, only to be hit with gale after gale after gale, 4 total with winds in excess of 45kts. Limped into Bahia Tortuga, and caught a respit between storms, between, in the calm, caught this photo, have you ever seen such blues?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ian-

Glad to see you made it... sorry to hear about the problems with the boat...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ian,
That is one beautiful picture!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Ok...*

Our boat Cupecoy:








Cocktail hour on our old boat:








The ladies fishing at sunset:








A Maine Sunset:








Isle Au Haut, ME. The Mattie Belle is Linda Greenlaw's boat you may know her from "The Perfect Storm" or her books such as "Hungry Ocean" or Lobster Chronicles":








Sea Dogs:








Island lobster bake:








Maine is loaded with classic "eye candy":








The fog horn building Swans Island:








Winch grinder Otter:








Winch grinder Diesel:








Our newest crew member should be joining us here in Maine soon:


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Faster- great shots of Barkley S., thanks for posting them. I remember seeing a dot on the chart in the Broken Group that said something like 7 fathoms and it was surrounded by 50 fathoms. I purposefully went right over it because it didn't seem possible, but sure enough in about a boat length it went from 50 something to 6-7 and then just as fast back to 50+. Amazing place but you really need to be on guard.

John


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Those are great pictures of Maine Halekai, I've always wanted to visit (and sail) there.

Here are some random shots from various trips in the Gulf Islands, BC and one shot motoring into a chop in Juan de Fuca Strait.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice shots of Pirates Cove, John, and the others too. (2 of your pics didn't seem to make it!?)


----------



## HoffaLives (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the well-timed shot with the spray. And the one with the eroded caves look suspiciously like sucia island...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

HoffaLives said:


> .... And the one with the eroded caves look suspiciously like sucia island...


Except that it's Pirates Cove on DeCourcy Island, just a day or two northwest of you in the Gulf Islands


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow! What a bunch of great shots everybody. Makes it a little easier to get through the winter!!!! I will see if I can put on some pics of a trip to the Tortugas. Give me a bit.

- CD


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics everyone. Thanks for sharing. 

CD- Next time more shots of the Shiner! (Looks like a Bock I believe??)


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

This was my first full season in KJ, my new to me 1976 Helms 25. Our (Myself, my wife, Son & Daughter) longest trip was a day trip (9.5 hours) circumnavigating the Delaware coast from Roosevelt Inlet to Indian River Inlet. We started from our dock on the south side of Rehoboth Bay and sailed across the bay to the Lewes-Rehoboth canal. We had to make arrangements days before for two bridges to open and also go under 2 fixed bridges of 35' in the canal. My air draft is 33.5' plus the 3' VHF antenna on top of the mast. The antenna did a "twang" on each beam of the fixed bridges as we went under them. A little scary at first, but now I know my capabilities. At the end of the canal is the historic town of Lewes, DE and the Roosevelt Inlet to the Delaware Bay. We then headed to the south end of the breakwater stone wall and the lighthouse which put us in the Atlantic. We sailed south down the coast past Cape Henlopen, Rehoboth Beach, Dewey Beach and into the Indian River Inlet. I timed the trip so we would hit Indian River inlet at dead low tide due to current and a 35' clearance of the Route 1 bridge over the inlet. Then into Indian River Bay and back to the dock I Rehoboth Bay. It was a great trip and we learned a lot about KJ.








Home Dock








Entrance to Lewes-Rehoboth Canal








Drawbridge into Lewes








Rehoboth Drawbridge








Kalmar Nycke








Outer wall light house








My daughter at the helm








Surf fisherman along Cape Henlopen.








Back on Rehoboth bay


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys on the east coast must be fallin' behind on your road taxes. Over on the left coast we pay enough so when they build our bridges they don't just end in the air like that. And where's the snowy mountains in the background?

Faster will know where this is. Returning back to the boat after a swim in 
Black Lake.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Ahhhh.... Roscoe Bay, Desolation. Very pretty shot, Ray. This is not our favourite lake, though, Cassell in Teakerne Arm gets that nod.

This is above Cassell falls.. not the swimming hole










I don't seem to have any digital pics of the falls....

Here's a similar scene to yours, paddling in Prideaux Haven... similar kind of day by the look of it:


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Cruisingdad said:


> Wow! What a bunch of great shots everybody. Makes it a little easier to get through the winter!!!! I will see if I can put on some pics of a trip to the Tortugas. Give me a bit.
> 
> - CD


Great pictures everyone, thanks! It was snowing tonight in New England, just a flurry, and the pics do help the 'winter blues' and work distracting me for the joy of the Christmas Holiday. 

Also, it is nice to see something other than a 42 ft. custom build racer/cruiser doing 15 kts on a beam reach with a 12 yr. old for a captain and a 50 yr. old for a 3rd class mate!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i think he's 10


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

By the way, CD. I noticed that Shiner in your hand. Good stuff!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

From another part of the world....

Friends currently in Antigua have been helping with the Superyacht regatta there, and sent me some pics, including this one of the 100' Swan "Virago" storming up to the finish line in 25 knots of breeze...










And this Ketch (name unknown)


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

So the hot-tub/jacuzzi must be gimbaled on a boat like that?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> So the hot-tub/jacuzzi must be gimbaled on a boat like that?


Yeah, but the drag is that only half the crew can sit in it at a time.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

There's nothing quite like having to round up twenty of your closest friends to go sailing on saturday morning. (g)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Speaking of Antigua, here's a small helping of the little boats moored at the Antigua yacht club (a surprisingly modest facility) and other Falmouth Harbour piers the last time we were there.

This behemoth (don't remember the name) had TWO 20-footish Boston Whalers stowed in deck recesses.. and check out the furlers.....



















*The beautifully restored J Class Endeavour*










... and *Ranger.. a new build replica, I believe*










And a couple more....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, but not a barbeque to be seen on any of them. They can't be having fun.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

teshannon said:


> Yeah, but not a barbeque to be seen on any of them. They can't be having fun.


True.... CD will be embarassed for them


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Dry TOrtugas*

THis was a trip we took to Fort Jefferson - The Dry Tortugas. They are about 121 miles SW of Ft Myers, 65ish west of Key West, and about 60 north of Cuba (to give you an idea of them).

They are absolutely beautiful and they have outstanding diving. THere is one place that is about 1/2 mile south of Loggerhead Key (where the Lighthouse is) where an old wooden schooner ran aground in 1904, I believe it was. Part of the wooden mast still sticks out of the water (or it did last time I was there... the Huricanes may have taken it down since). Anyway, you can dive part way into the old hull that is absolutely blossoming with fans, coral, and about every fish you can imagine. We even had a TIger Shark swim under us (he could care less about us).

Getting to the Tortugas obviously requires some overnight sailing, but is well worth it. It is run by the National Parks. THe fort itself was the first project by the Corps of Engineers, started in teh early 1800's. It was built to protect the US from invasion - especially by the British. At the time, it was a modern marvel and just about impenetrable from the outside. THere is about only one way in and one way out and you can bet they had cannons well placed to defend them.

As it turned out, the construction was over run with delays and many unexpected developments. THere were many outbreaks of Yellow Fevor and many cost over runs. Given the fact that each brick came from the mainland (New York, I think) it was very time consuming and costly to build. The mortar they used, as I recall was ground up coral reefs which have left many stalagmites/tites growing from the ceilings/floors (yikes, I know... makes you cringe to think of it today... but remember this was 200 years ago). In the end, the fort was never finished. THey ran into a major development hurdle: the weight of the fort was causing it to sink into the island. THis cracked the cistern for fresh water and almost scrubbed the whole project. I believe the island itself was starting to sink from the weight!!! Also, after several decades of construction, the fort became obsolete with the invention of the rifeled projectile. It was then abandoned for a while and later converted into a prison. One of the most famous prisoners to be imprisoned there was Dr. Mudd, the physician who mended John Booth's leg (he shot and killed President Lincoln). Dr. Booth always maintained that he was a scape goat and never knew what had happened - a claim his family members apparently still hold to this day. At any rate, I believe he was pardoned when he saved the lives of MANY inmates and guards at the prison when a very bad case of Yellow Fever broke out.

The fort is gorgeous. You will see a moat running around the outside of crystal blue, beautiful water. There are MANY, MANY underwater coral reefs which barely sit below the water (thus, all the shipwrecks around it). The only two parts of the above water islands you can walk on are where the fort sits and where the lighthouse sits. THe others are off limits as a bird sanctuary. Again, it is run by the US Parks and Wildlife and is a protected marine enviornment. THere is NO water or food or anything sold there (except for a few souveniers) so pack accordingly. There is NO discharge of waste (they will liekly put a tablet in your tank). It is ONLY accessbile by boat or sea plane - but best visited by your own yacht (for reasons stated above).

Hope you enjoy the pics. They do not do it justice, though. (AND NO SMART CRACKS ABOUT MY WEIGHT... I HAVE LOST IT!!) It is truly a wonderful place to visit and you will not want to leave it.

- CD

THis was a boat that went with us into the park after a very rough crossing. We made the passage together. You can see the fort in the background.










A pic of the fort from the outside:










A view of my boat from the fort. It is the one in the background with the blue hull:










A pic of Kris (my wife) from one of the many cannon ports along the second floor of the fort:










THis was top secret stuff a long time ago. They used this to superheat the cannonballs. THey would then run them up to the cannons and fire them at enemy ships. However, they would bounce them off the water several times and try and embed them into the ships - making them catch fire.










One of the many cannons along the fort:










The sun setting behind me on the ride back home:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cd,
Great photos, thanks. It's now on my list of places I must go to.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, nice pics and great story. Was it really as calm as it looks?


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

What time of year was that?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA​*
*WHITE PUNKS ON DOPE!!!! *​
*THAT WAS TOO MUCH....THAT'S HOMER IN UNDIES​*   

















*PLEASE TELL ME HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO KEEP WITH THIS???? TELL ME....HOW......*

*I DON'T NEED TO BE FUNNY ANYMORE...JUST LOOK AT THAT *******....

CAN'T PHOTOSHOP THE GUY...HE DOES IT NATURALLY*


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

CD, Great read..here's a few we took in march of 2006. The under water photo's were taken about 50 ft. from shore. We left Tarpon Springs area mid day and arrived in the Tortuga's 72 hrs later (289 nm.). Best sail of our life...didn't start the engine until we arrived at the east entrance channel.
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/billangiep/Dry Tortugas/?action=view&current=8dbe02ee.pbr

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/billangiep/Dry Tortugas/

P.S. navigational note....the old channel between Garden and Bush is now passable with a min. 8ft.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

CD- thanks for the pics and story, looks like a great place to explore.

Faster- thinking about picking up one of those little boats? It might make it interesting to get into Pirates cove (or practically anywhere else on our coast!) with one of them. What is with the boom on the one you labelled Ranger, I've never seen anything like that.

Merry Christmas everyone, John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jrd22 said:


> Faster- thinking about picking up one of those little boats? It might make it interesting to get into Pirates cove (or practically anywhere else on our coast!) with one of them. What is with the boom on the one you labelled Ranger, I've never seen anything like that.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, John


Hey John

Yes, I don't think too many of those boats will be getting into Pirates, or Roscoe, or Smugglers, etc etc etc..... yeah, they'd be no fun at all......

The boom on Ranger is a carbon design, the same actually being used on the newer Tartans with the carbon rigs. It's almost a kayak shape, hollow and open topped. the bulk of the main actually collects inside the boom, requiring only a smallish sail cover.

Merry Christmas back.... have a good one.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Faster-yeah, you're right, one of those wouldn't be any fun at all, couldn't get into little coves and bays, moorage would be astronomical, I'd have to round up all my friends when I wanted to go sailing, maintenance- don't even want to think about it, I wouldn't even want one if someone gave me one......ummm, wait a minute!

JD


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Raft-ups, anyone?*

Each summer we get together with a group of like minded sailors and end up gathering together as many as 6 or 7 boats cruising in company.

Of course the most social way to spend the evenings and nights is to raft up. We've gotten the hang of it, and part of the day's routines becomes the wait-your-turn, slide-into-place game as we get the raft set up, and the similar dance on the way out the next morning.

The main keys for success here are good shelter, and proper positioning of hooks and stern ties to avoid a lot of "gronking" and fender rub. In most cases it's possible to set things up so that all the boats actually pull apart, so it's very quiet all night long. We generally put a hook out on nearly every boat, and stern ties every other boat or so amd avoid areas with heavy crosswind or current.

Here are some of our recent rafts:

You don't have to have too many boats to make a wide raft!!










Interesting transom comparisons below (Holland/Perry/Perry)










Below next: Bruce King/Holland ('81)/Holland ('79)/Wylie










Below: Here's the surprise 50th birthday party we threw for my wife July 1st, (Two days after her third Chemo... she doesn't remember much but we had an otherwise good time)



















Below: This one at Wallace Island, Princess Bay










Below: The Copeland Islands, just into Desolation Sound










And finally, Labour Day weekend in Howe Sound.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Faster-

I see you have one sailor up near you with some good sense...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Faster-
> 
> I see you have one sailor up near you with some good sense...


Who?... oh, you mean the guy with the Passport 40, right??


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Was just gonna ask if that was a Passport 40... its rump and sheer looked awfully familiar


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, the guy sailing what looks like a Farrier design, you know, with the training hulls. 


Faster said:


> Who?... oh, you mean the guy with the Passport 40, right??


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Nah, the guy sailing what looks like a Farrier design, you know, with the training hulls.


.....I knew that...

btw it's a F25C... all carbon rocketship.


----------

